# Using leisure battery to start engine



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have a Solar panel that charges up the leisure batteries only, I also carry jump leads that will reach from the leisure batteries to the remote battery connections in the engine compartment.
Does anyone know of any reason why this will not work if for some reason the engine battery goes flat.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

I don't think it would do your leisure battery a lot of good, but a much easier remedy is to fit a battery master.

That will keep both batteries charged, and it's a "fit and forget" solution. Works just the same when you are on hook-up as well. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi mike, i did that couple of years ago and it got me out of a jam. not sure what if any damage it did to my batteries though, they seemed fine afterwards regards sean


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Some are designed for it, such as carbon Elecsols. The main problem is that there are booster cables, and proper jump leads. If the van battery is flat, boosters won't even tickle it.

Dave


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Mike, during our first year of motorhoming with an 18 year old Hymer and no knowledge of battery condition or age we were caught out a couple of times with a flat starter battery (vehicle lights left on!).
The 2 batteries were side by side and by simply using the biggest spanner I had I bridged the positive poles on habitation and starter battery and off we went. Needless to say we replaced the starter battery asap and had no more problems. The misused leisure battery continued to work fine for another couple of years.

Theoretically it is a bad idea to use a leisure battery as a starter battery but needs must sometimes.

It is worth noting that on USA RVs and on many expensive yachts there is a built in switch to link the 2 sets of batteries.
What is worse, being stranded or a theoretical damage to leisure batteries? 

It's your call.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the input, hopefully I will never need to try it out.

Mike


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Most leisure batteries will tollerate emergency use for starting but things to be aware of and do in advance are :-

Connect the leasure battery negative pole to chassis with starter size cable permanently. 
If you don,t do this and use jump leads and the negative jump lead connection is poor the existing van wiring to the leisure battery negative will smoke and burn off its insulation when you try and start the engine. Thats if you are lucky. Unlucky and it will catch fire and also melt adjacent wiring.

C.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

another way to go depending on model you have,would be to fit a Schuldt regulator which would charge engine and leisure batteries

joe


----------

